# Cable Company & Whole Home DVR



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

If my cable company had whole home DVR installed at my home once before, is it safe to assume that MoCa will be troublefree to activate?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

A.VOID said:


> If my cable company had whole home DVR installed at my home once before, is it safe to assume that MoCa will be troublefree to activate?


You can assume MOCA will work on your COAX. But your post is vague. So you would need to provide more info on things like tivos you have or will have to let you know if you will need additional equip for moca. As most likely the whole house DVR created the MOCA network that I will assume will not be there anymore.


----------



## bmille05 (Feb 26, 2014)

What equipment is currently installed at your house? Need more details please.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A.VOID said:


> If my cable company had whole home DVR installed at my home once before, is it safe to assume that MoCa will be troublefree to activate?


Probably. Most cable company solutions use MoCa to communicate between the main DVR and the extenders. Although I think there are a couple that use wifi, so it's possible, although unlikely, you had one of those.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
The only thing you know for certain is that the cabling is likely to be compatible with a new MoCA setup. What you need to know is if the MoCA POE / Whole Home Filter is still in place on the main feed. Another thing is if your cable modem is MoCA compatible or not. Some Arris/Motorola's have a MoCA filter builtin, if your's doesn't have the filter, you may need to install one on it.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Pretty much any coax and splitters will work with MoCA. So that has little to do with anything, but yes, it should work fine regardless.


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The only thing you know for certain is that the cabling is likely to be compatible with a new MoCA setup. What you need to know is if the MoCA POE / Whole Home Filter is still in place on the main feed. Another thing is if your cable modem is MoCA compatible or not. Some Arris/Motorola's have a MoCA filter builtin, if your's doesn't have the filter, you may need to install one on it.


So I have an sb6141 modem that had the filter built in. Do I Need another poe filter on the TV split?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

You should check the main feed coming into your house to see if there is a filter already installed. Normally, it will be placed just before or on the input for the first splitter coming into your home. The POE / WHDVR filters used to be hard to find and relatively expensive but now they are readily available on Ebay and fairly cheap.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pieces-Mo...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2344277b9c
Here is a link which has a lot of valuable MoCA information.
http://www.arrisi.com/dig_lib/white_papers/_docs/MoCA_Troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You may need a POE filter installed on the back of your Tuning Adapter if you have one and it's made by Cisco. Apparently the MoCa signal can mess with some Cisco TAs so you need to install a POE filter to make it work. But in most cases you only need one where the cable enters the house to prevent the MoCa signal from being broadcast to your neighbors.


----------



## A.VOID (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm fortunate to live in TWC area without TA's 

I ordered the PoE filter and I will add to the main line. I assume this won't have any impact on my cable modem functinoality.

Thanks all!


----------

